# hot water pressure



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 5, 2007)

the water pressure for my cold water is great but when i use the hot water the pump seems to run real slow and i only have very low water flow the water heater is a morco sh 80 storage heater cheers


----------



## guest (Sep 5, 2007)

iv asked dave & he seems to think the pump is knackered mate...but hey we are not experts......


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 5, 2007)

cheers the pump is prob 25 yers old so it may well be a bit tired just it is ok on the cold side just wonderd if mabey the hot water boiler was resticted  with lime scale after all these years


----------



## merlin wanderer (Sep 5, 2007)

mandrake said:
			
		

> the water pressure for my cold water is great but when i use the hot water the pump seems to run real slow and i only have very low water flow the water heater is a morco sh 80 storage heater cheers


 
If there good pressure on the cold ,the pump is probably ok
the water takes time to heat in some types of heaters
hence it slows down while doing so like combi house boilers
or it could be a limescale ingress in the heater matrix


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 5, 2007)

merlin wanderer said:
			
		

> If there good pressure on the cold ,the pump is probably ok
> the water takes time to heat in some types of heaters
> hence it slows down while doing so like combi house boilers
> or it could be a limescale ingress in the heater matrix


iam thinking on the limescale side just wondered if any one knows of anything i can put in to clear it idont think a calgone tab will make the tea taste good ha ha


----------



## Biker Jeff (Sep 6, 2007)

You could try a Descaling Solution, as you dont drink the water from your hot water system, just the cold.
The water from your boiler should just be used for washing up or the shower i would have thought.


----------



## David & Ann (Sep 6, 2007)

*Water taps*

Running my water from the kitchen tap is fine. When I run the water in the bathroom it is okay for a few seconds, then trickles out. I have to run the kitchen sink tap again, then go back to the bathroom for it to work again, but runs out again. Have to do this constantly. Any ideas why this happens?


----------



## jiffers (Sep 6, 2007)

thinking about it (this is not going to be of any help by the way) hot water should come out quicker because when it heats it causes pressure but saying that i run  clorifier in the t4 so it always has a tank of hot water whilst driving so will build pressure and help it out of the taps sorry


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 6, 2007)

Biker Jeff said:
			
		

> You could try a Descaling Solution, as you dont drink the water from your hot water system, just the cold.
> The water from your boiler should just be used for washing up or the shower i would have thought.


cheers the only trouble with putting a descaler in is the hot water supply comes from the water tank under the van the same water we use use to drink if i had seperate tanks for drinking and hot water this would be ok unless i can find some product that after i have descaled i can fully clean the system out


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 6, 2007)

jiffers said:
			
		

> thinking about it (this is not going to be of any help by the way) hot water should come out quicker because when it heats it causes pressure but saying that i run  clorifier in the t4 so it always has a tank of hot water whilst driving so will build pressure and help it out of the taps sorry


no dont be sorry we are all hear to talk and help cheers


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 6, 2007)

David & Ann said:
			
		

> Running my water from the kitchen tap is fine. When I run the water in the bathroom it is okay for a few seconds, then trickles out. I have to run the kitchen sink tap again, then go back to the bathroom for it to work again, but runs out again. Have to do this constantly. Any ideas why this happens?


you prob sound somthing similer to mine when i turn the hot water tap on you hear the pump start up ok then a second or so later slows down as if the flow is restricted


----------



## walkers (Sep 6, 2007)

mandrake said:
			
		

> you prob sound somthing similer to mine when i turn the hot water tap on you hear the pump start up ok then a second or so later slows down as if the flow is restricted


can you not remove the boiloer and descale it then?


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 6, 2007)

walkers said:
			
		

> can you not remove the boiloer and descale it then?


more than likely that is going to be the only cure a winter project i think if all else fails will look round for a replacement cheers


----------



## walkers (Sep 7, 2007)

mandrake said:
			
		

> more than likely that is going to be the only cure a winter project i think if all else fails will look round for a replacement cheers


just a thought but have you checked for trapped pipe work or for any kinks as that could cause the same problem


----------



## walkers (Sep 7, 2007)

David & Ann said:
			
		

> Running my water from the kitchen tap is fine. When I run the water in the bathroom it is okay for a few seconds, then trickles out. I have to run the kitchen sink tap again, then go back to the bathroom for it to work again, but runs out again. Have to do this constantly. Any ideas why this happens?


if this is on the m/home i presume it is then i think maybe the switch built in to your bathroom tap may be faulty


----------



## David & Ann (Sep 7, 2007)

*Water Pressure*

The funny thing is my tap runs perfectly in the kitchen. It is the only the tap in the bathroom that runs out. I have to run the tap in the kitchen to keep the bathroom tap flowing. I have tested the pump, it is perfect. Walkers suggestion that it could be the switch built into the tap that could be the problem. Could it be the switch in the bathroom tap has had it? Can someone take it from there. I ain't no plumber.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 7, 2007)

David & Ann said:
			
		

> The funny thing is my tap runs perfectly in the kitchen. It is the only the tap in the bathroom that runs out. I have to run the tap in the kitchen to keep the bathroom tap flowing. I have tested the pump, it is perfect. Walkers suggestion that it could be the switch built into the tap that could be the problem. Could it be the switch in the bathroom tap has had it? Can someone take it from there. I ain't no plumber.


i went to the guy i got the van from he said it is most likely the micro switch on the hot tap at fault only trouble is the dam thing looks a sod to get at will give it a go this weekend if i have any luck will post results cheers


----------



## walkers (Sep 7, 2007)

mandrake said:
			
		

> i went to the guy i got the van from he said it is most likely the micro switch on the hot tap at fault only trouble is the dam thing looks a sod to get at will give it a go this weekend if i have any luck will post results cheers


i'm thinking it may be easier to find a replacemant tap don't know where to look for secondhand ones though


----------



## walkers (Sep 7, 2007)

David & Ann said:
			
		

> The funny thing is my tap runs perfectly in the kitchen. It is the only the tap in the bathroom that runs out. I have to run the tap in the kitchen to keep the bathroom tap flowing. I have tested the pump, it is perfect. Walkers suggestion that it could be the switch built into the tap that could be the problem. Could it be the switch in the bathroom tap has had it? Can someone take it from there. I ain't no plumber.


i would think if the pump works ok with the kitchen tap on then that is your problem never had one out so don't know how easy/difficult or even if it is possible to repair


----------



## pappajohn (Sep 7, 2007)

mandrake said:
			
		

> i went to the guy i got the van from he said it is most likely the micro switch on the hot tap at fault only trouble is the dam thing looks a sod to get at will give it a go this weekend if i have any luck will post results cheers



MICROSWITCH. my god, do they still make them.  for an outlay of around £70, which is about twice the price of a replacement tap but you only replace once instead of many microswitches over time, you can replace your old pump with a shiny new one with the pressure switch built-in so doing away with the dinosaur microswitches on all the taps.
the AQUA 8 pump is so easy to fit and the wiring is simple logic + you will get more pressure to the shower.
if you go this route and need help just private message me and i will tell you how to wire it.
as a test try turning on another cold tap just enough to get the pump working without too much pressure loss then, at the same time try a different hot tap, if water dont flow from the hot it aint the microswitch cos the pump is already running off the cold tap.

john.
ps. just re-read your post and you can forget the test as it works with the kitchen tap on so it is your microswitch. you're just using residual pressure in the pipeline in the bathroom.


----------



## Parcastol (Sep 8, 2007)

Bathroom tap problem.

99% sure it will be the micro switch.  Can be repaired if you are that way inclined or buy a new tap.  Not cheap for what they are,  or,   you could instal a seperate switch nearby to turn the pump on.



Slow water from heater.

Could be a kink in pipe.

Could be a blockage,  ie limescale.

If this is an instant heater, some if not all  have a screw somewhere on the water input area which can be adjusted for flow.  The quicker the water flows the less it gets hot, and the slower if flows the hotter it gets.
If your cold water is ok then its not likely to be your pump.

If you are prepared that you might have to buy a new one, take the old one to pieces and see what you find. Or find a friendly plumber.

Vinegar will clear some limescale or soda crystals. Stuff for cleaning kettles?


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks it is the micro switch had a look today and has luck had it a freind has an old caravan with a mixer tap same as mine for the sink also  robbed his shower unit too looks like this is gona cost me a drink or two but cheaper than new taps or switches thanks all


----------



## walkers (Sep 9, 2007)

mandrake said:
			
		

> thanks it is the micro switch had a look today and has luck had it a freind has an old caravan with a mixer tap same as mine for the sink also  robbed his shower unit too looks like this is gona cost me a drink or two but cheaper than new taps or switches thanks all


glad you got it sorted


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks to all for your help and ideas


----------

